# New guy!!!



## Hunter Hawk (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi new to here, great to see a forum site dedicated to such great machines!!!
I hail from New Zealand and we have a pretty great Warbird community growing!!! I'm lucky to be living in a town that has a rather well equiped aerodrome and is home to an ever increasing collection of aircraft including the only surviving RNZAF Corsair and KIttyhawk both veterens of WW2 in the pacific. We also have the bi-ennial Warbirds Over Wanaka Event and Wings Over Wairarapa and many local event such as Classic Fighters at Omaka.
so hi and look forward to discussing all things winged


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome to the family mate....!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Cool another New Zealander,Welcome mate


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello from England, enjoy the chat.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi Hunter welcome to the site...mate!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2008)

Greetings from Poland Hunter Hawk.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Hunter. Another Kiwi is a pleasant addition to our
forum. Enjoy the place....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome.

We wanna see pics of these planes!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome Hunter!


----------



## v2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome mate!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Karl Sitts (Sep 27, 2008)

Hunter Hawk said:


> Hi new to here, great to see a forum site dedicated to such great machines!!!
> I hail from New Zealand and we have a pretty great Warbird community growing!!! I'm lucky to be living in a town that has a rather well equiped aerodrome and is home to an ever increasing collection of aircraft including the only surviving RNZAF Corsair and KIttyhawk both veterens of WW2 in the pacific. We also have the bi-ennial Warbirds Over Wanaka Event and Wings Over Wairarapa and many local event such as Classic Fighters at Omaka.
> so hi and look forward to discussing all things winged


Hunter Hawk, Welcome! come back often and stay late!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome. Its a pretty fun place we have here


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 2, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Hey Cool another New Zealander,Welcome mate



Are you coming up next year for the Wairarapa Airshow? 10th anniversary next year so set to be a good show with over 70 aircraft on display so looks to be good and will hopefully be posting some pics of Hangar 14 soon!!


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 3, 2008)

hey mate, Welcome!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 4, 2008)

Hunter Hawk said:


> Are you coming up next year for the Wairarapa Airshow? 10th anniversary next year so set to be a good show with over 70 aircraft on display so looks to be good and will hopefully be posting some pics of Hangar 14 soon!!



Hopefully

You hear about that Airshow that was a total hoax a while back?


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 4, 2008)

what the one in hamilton or somewhere? yeah heard about it!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 4, 2008)

That's the one

load of Sh!t

heard that guy made millions


----------



## Njaco (Oct 4, 2008)

You sure he didn't do the recent Millville show? 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wwii-events/millville-wings-wheels-2008-a-15021.html


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the site!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 4, 2008)

Njaco said:


> You sure he didn't do the recent Millville show?
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wwii-events/millville-wings-wheels-2008-a-15021.html




Maybe ,complete tosser

Think he said the blue Angels were coming


----------



## Njaco (Oct 4, 2008)

Only when he takes a dirt nap.


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 5, 2008)

hahaha total rip off I heard he was selling tickets for bout 150??
Oh and any kiwi on here or anyone, open invite to stay here for Wings 09 jan 17/18, would love to have a good group of like minded people to go with and Hood Aerodrome is 5 minutes walk from my house!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hunter Hawk said:


> hahaha total rip off I heard he was selling tickets for bout 150??
> Oh and any kiwi on here or anyone, open invite to stay here for Wings 09 jan 17/18, would love to have a good group of like minded people to go with and Hood Aerodrome is 5 minutes walk from my house!!!


Pay my tickets and I'm there....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2008)

So you can buy these for me aswell.I cannot leave Jan alone.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2008)

Or me! I'll even try walking more than 30 metres!
Nice invitation, if I was closer, I'd be there!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm there~!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll spring for the show tickets if you spring for the airfare!!!


----------

